# Alum Creek dock tourneys



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The Alum Creek Pre season Ice tourneys start November 7th. They are scheduled for each Saturday thru Christmas. Tourney runs 8am-2pm with check in starting at 7:30. Great way to test the ice gear out. You can get more details at the IceFishOhio site or their FB page. Any questions feel free to ask and I will try to answer them for you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait to test the gear and win some money. And F2W's penchant for drilling 200 holes won't help him at these tourneys. 😁 😁


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Wanted to make this one, may aim for the week after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, tried to land a crappie without the net and lost it so I came in 4th. However the grandson won big fish with a 5lb cat.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Well, tried to land a crappie without the net and lost it so I came in 4th. However the grandson won big fish with a 5lb cat.
> View attachment 458306


Hopefully he'll want to walk on water with you this year. Then you'll have someone to drag your sled! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

He went out with me two years ago but I didn't take him last year. My ice requirements to take a grandkid out on the ice are a bit higher than what I require for me to go.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good time, but I'll wait for hard water


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good luck to those fishing the tourney today.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Attendance has been low compared to a few years ago, but then since IFO Dave has started the Columbus Expo he has neglected IFO so it is pretty much dead. I posted a Where is everybody thread 20 days ago and so far only 5 responses and one of them is someone new to the site. The FB site doesn't even seem to be used much.

No eyes today and 20 or so keeper Crappie. There were only 7 of us today which is the lowest I have ever seen, last week was 11. Last year we averaged about 12 over the season and year before was probably 14. We really need more people as the more, who attend, the more fun. I missed the money again this week by .09 lbs. The 16y/o grandson couldn't make it and the 13y/o didn't want to get up that early so went alone this week.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to put you out of the money, but I had to sneak 1 pass Larry.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That is two weeks in a row that has happened to me. I am starting to suspect there is foul play involved. I mean everyone already knows about Larry and the scuba diver he uses. 😁 😁 😁 I knew I should have put split shot in my fish.😂🤣


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Attendance has been low compared to a few years ago, but then since IFO Dave has started the Columbus Expo he has neglected IFO so it is pretty much dead. I posted a Where is everybody thread 20 days ago and so far only 5 responses and one of them is someone new to the site. The FB site doesn't even seem to be used much.
> 
> No eyes today and 20 or so keeper Crappie. There were only 7 of us today which is the lowest I have ever seen, last week was 11. Last year we averaged about 12 over the season and year before was probably 14. We really need more people as the more, who attend, the more fun. I missed the money again this week by .09 lbs. The 16y/o grandson couldn't make it and the 13y/o didn't want to get up that early so went alone this week.


I will be back this coming Saturday. Weather is looking nice! High of 60. I am going to try and promote the time on some of the fishing groups I know of. Looks like Larry has been hot with a 1st and 2nd! I was pumped with my 2nd place finish the first week. I did see a few people on FB today asking questions. Here's to a bigger pot.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea would be great to get it growing again, Larry usually does pretty good every year although in the past it was eyes but for some reason he is doing really well with Crappie. So far the fishing has been better this year than the last couple years which is good. Think I will hire me a scuba diver for next week so maybe I can beat Larry.😁😁😁


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I won't be able to get to the next one, so good luck.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bringing my newest weapon in the arsenal, the underwater camera. Watch out Larry I am gunning for you. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

If I wasn’t at Erie, I would like to try a dock tournament


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Due to circumstances beyond my control I didn't get to attend this week. Hoping I get to go next week unless a better fishing opportunity is available. Grandson wants to go next week.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have heard there may not be a dock tournament this Saturday due to Thanksgiving and Black Friday. I have contacted a couple people and when I hear for sure will post answer.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

This Saturday's tournament is canceled but they will resume in December.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> This Saturday's tournament is canceled but they will resume in December.


I talked to Ryan this afternoon and we will have a tournament Saturday, I will stop by his house and get the scale and sign in sheet. 😉


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wish Ryan would make up his mind. 😁 He told Bobby no earlier in the day.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> Wish Ryan would make up his mind. 😁 He told Bobby no earlier in the day.


That's cause I live close and almost pass his house on the way.


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope Larry told you guys after the first tourny I got a positive herpes I mean corona test on the following Thursday and only had a mild case. Still had to refrain from showing up for two weeks. Helk wife went and stayed at the daughters house and the daughter and wife said I can't see them till I go get a negative test back. Make matters worse starter went out in my truck, it's still in the driveway waiting to get fixed or towed to a mechanic. Frick when it rains it pours. Without a doubt I'm feeling fortunate, there are many in worse shape . Hope to see the docks soon but it won't be this next one. Miss all of ya's, --- Rick---


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

nope nobody relayed anything to me and I was there. Of course they don't even post the results, although that will now change.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

They had 12 people last week. Hopefully will be even more this week as grandson and I are planning to attend. Only scary thing is Big Nate sounds like he will be there which means we will start catching mudpuppies again. Not one has been caught since he last attended two years ago.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Was 12 people again this week. Fishing was really off. Only one keeper Crappie and no eyes caught. One guy caught a 24 inch Muskie and there was a boat in the cove that caught a couple Muskie. Think my grandson saw one it was chasing a fish under the dock. Have the feeling that all the Muskie n the area may have been what was messing up the Crappie fishing.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For anyone interested in attending next week's tournament is scheduled to start at 2pm with check in starting at 1:30pm Weigh in is at 7pm.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

They didn't post how many attended but only 2 crappie caught. Saturday is back to the usual start of 0800. Was told that Santa was going to be there, which means they will be giving out goody bags. Last year think it was a Vexilar hat and gloves.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok today was not a good fishing day. I lost Big Fish to a 3/10th lb Gill, mine was .28. Caught a Bass that would have weighed more not of legal size. No Crappie or Eyes were caught so those pots roll into the next tournament. The next tournament is Jan 9th. We had 17 guys there so nice turn out.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Where do you get info on fishing these can someone send to me


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can go to IceFishOhio web page or their FB page


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Evinrude58 said:


> You can go to IceFishOhio web page or their FB page


The next tournament will be 1-9-21, I think 8AM-2


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Reminder the next tournament is this Saturday. Fishing 8-2. Check in starts at 7:30. The Saugeye and Crappie pots rolled over from last one so they start at $85 before the first fisherman checks in.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know when next tournament will be


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone know when next tournament will be


Not tomorrow but next week.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tin Guppy said:


> Not tomorrow but next week.


Ok maybe I can get caught up on work and make it out. Pray for cold so I don't have to work lol


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like it's not worth the 2hr drive to fish the alum docks for saugeye?


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if were fishing sat morning


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

No word on IFO as of 10 minutes ago, besides a lot of us will be on the ice Saturday.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

No ice around here to be on


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

We're everyone fishing on ice at sat maybe i,'ll try to go


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ice? Where?


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Philfish360 said:


> No ice around here to be on


Yes they are having a dock tournament tomorrow.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

me and a buddy fished that tournament some time in november. it was a nice day and everyone there was really nice, but almost everyone was skunked that day. has fishing improved at all lately?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

no


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> no


sad trombone. it's a shame. there are days i'd love to leave the boat at home and do some easy vertical jigging. i'm sure i'll be joining again one of these days. working on some cold weather gear at the moment.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fishing at the docks has not been good for a few year ever since they supposedly dredged it. The cove is basically a big bowl with no bottom structure.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

I fish sat it was slow. Fish the dock and 3 cove on Sunday it was on fire. 30 crappie 10 peach ,some gills


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> Fishing at the docks has not been good for a few year ever since they supposedly dredged it. The cove is basically a big bowl with no bottom structure.


that explains it. it sounds like a desert down there. I should swing by and get some imaging one these days. anyone at the marina we can talk to about starting a project to provide some boat friendly cover? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe talk to the guys on IFO some of them live near there and might have some ideas.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Is there going to be a dock tournament this Saturday evinrude? I’m wanting to come down to the next one curious when it will be. I’ve looked at the website but it’s so jumbled with so many old things hard to follow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just checked the IFO FB page and it is posted that they are postponed as lots of people have ice to fish. The one last week only had three people at it.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Ok. That’s sucks, when I saw it only had three people show I was gonna participate to help up the numbers. Oh well guess I’ll have to find somewhere else for saturday. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

King fish where do you live at. I live 25 min from there


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Philfish360 I live in Northwest Ohio Seneca county. It’s about hour and fifteen minute drive one way to that marina


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok I hear Indian is close I'll be heading up there soon


----------

